
Wanted: a WhatsApp alternative for clinicians - dberhane
http://www.bmj.com/content/360/bmj.k622
======
diego_moita
I implemented a messaging system for doctors with end-to-end encryption a long
ago. Tried to have some of them but didn't work out.

It failed for a couple reasons: doctors don't know how to evaluate security
features, want some official authority to endorse it, want something that
already has wide adoption.

The technology for something like this is not overly complex, it already
exists and is well documented. What makes it difficult is to get adoption.

